# Aquarium Center



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Anyone purchase ONLINE from them before? How was it?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

A link would be helpful, are you talking about the one here in Maryland?


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

O yes, forgot that. www.aquariumcenter.com, yea I believe they are in Maryland.


----------

